# Computer Repair Invoice Sheet



## scriptcoder

Hi guys! Been a long time since I've been here 

I'm starting up a site for computer technicians, basically a resource site and I've posted an invoice sheet that I've been using for a while. If there are any entrepreneurial techs here feel free to use and modify it.

Link to the post.

Oh! And if there are any suggestions feel free to post.


----------



## jr_Cisn305

Thank you!


----------



## dr911

Thanks for this.......scriptcoder,

And yes, you can make modifications on it, I did. :up:


----------



## aacm

Thanks so much... great


----------



## ISDP

Nice layout, Thanks!


----------



## scriptcoder

Thanks guys! I have more sheets for other stuff like data backups and stuff. I'll post those as well.


----------



## ISDP

And it gets better.


----------

